# Gimli's Axe



## 1stvermont (May 6, 2022)

I am clearing some brush and small trees from the edge of my yard that foxes like to use to ambush our chickens. Yesterday I purchased an ax and naturally thought to name it Gimli. However, my son had a better idea; he said to name it after Gimli's ax. So, did Gimli name his weapon of choice, and what is it if he did?


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (May 6, 2022)

Not that I know of.

Of course, according to PJ, he carried a whole arsenal of them.









Gimli's Axe


How did Gimli get a new axe after the meeting about the fellowship?




www.thetolkienforum.com


----------



## 1stvermont (May 6, 2022)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Not that I know of.
> 
> Of course, according to PJ, he carried a whole arsenal of them.
> 
> ...



I dont recall it either. I know he gives out a war cry about dwarven axes at helms deep but I don't remember a name.


----------



## Olorgando (May 6, 2022)

1stvermont said:


> I dont recall it either. I know he gives out a war cry about dwarven axes at helms deep but I don't remember a name.


According to my J.E.A. Tyler "Tolkien Companion", entry "Khazâd", the battle cry _"Baruk Khazâd!"_ meant "Axes of the Dwarves!" So perhaps "baruk" meant *axes*, but possibly also "axes *of*". What the singular "ax" would be from this ...


----------



## 1stvermont (May 6, 2022)

Olorgando said:


> According to my J.E.A. Tyler "Tolkien Companion", entry "Khazâd", the battle cry _"Baruk Khazâd!"_ meant "Axes of the Dwarves!" So perhaps "baruk" meant *axes*, but possibly also "axes *of*". What the singular "ax" would be from this ...


Maybe that is even better. Baruk Khazad. That is the new name, thanks.


----------

